# New Ghost Cubes



## Jont828 (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone know when the new ghost cubes will be released and off pre-order? I sent Mefferts a message and got no response, and there was no date mentioned on their site.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 3, 2014)

Just keep checking these forums and twistypuzzles. When the date is released it'll be easy to find. Until then preorder and wait with anticipation =D

Edit - I gone done advertised too well to myself and ordered a gold one.


----------



## CuberAtCanada (Apr 3, 2014)

Jont828 said:


> Does anyone know when the new ghost cubes will be released and off pre-order? I sent Mefferts a message and got no response, and there was no date mentioned on their site.



I believe that the preorder has come on KHNowStore. However, I am not sure about Mefferts, even though the website talks about it in great detail.


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 4, 2014)

I looked on their website and I'm hypothesizing that the official release date will be April 15th. It says that that's when the Ghost Cube Package Deals will lose their discount, and that's also the only date I could find pertaining to the Ghost Cubes.


----------



## Satyaqraha (Apr 4, 2014)

*Ghost Cube Release Date*

I recently contacted HKNowstore about this, here's what I said/response that I got:



Hope this helps!



Jont828 said:


> Does anyone know when the new ghost cubes will be released and off pre-order? I sent Mefferts a message and got no response, and there was no date mentioned on their site.


----------



## stensgaard (Apr 16, 2014)

the first ones have been spotted in the wild:
http://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/2330w0/i_think_my_house_is_haunted/

not counting the demo cubes sent to crazybad and redkb and co.


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 17, 2014)

It seems that the I was late to the party and the Stickered Ghost Cubes are out of stock. Does anyone when they'll restock again? Also, I do have the silver one added in my cart from before they ran out. Does this mean I can still buy it?


----------



## Makarov (Apr 23, 2014)

I still haven't received mine, maybe it's because I also ordered one of the metallic versions. I heard the metal versions had a slight delay. Hopefully they arrive eventually


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Apr 28, 2014)

I got mine this weekend. Pre-ordered it quite a while ago, not long after RedKB's video was posted. I wasn't expecting to get it so soon since I don't think I got any notification of a shipment, only a PayPal confirmation.

I found it interesting that one piece has a Meffert's logo sticker on it, and an adjacent sticker has a simple "Adam" sticker on top. It makes sense, but it makes positioning those two pieces incredibly easy.


----------



## neregekaj (Apr 29, 2014)

I got mine today! http://i.imgur.com/q46pBpG.jpg


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 29, 2014)

Heh, thought this thread died already. Just as an update, I bought a Matt Silver Stickered Ghost Cube from HKNowStore, though it didn't come with the Mefferts Bag, but I added a Calvin's Puzzle Velvet Bag for like $3. It's next destination is the U.S.


----------



## Jont828 (May 4, 2014)

My Ghost Cube finally arrived today from HKNowStore! However, I did find while solving that the puzzle was very dry and I could hear the cube squeak due to a lack of lubrication. I did what I could and put some lube on the exposed parts of the edge/corner pieces, but I'm probably going to need to do a full lubing. Does anyone know a good way to disassemble/reassemble the Ghost Cube? Thanks!


----------



## wrathofgods54 (May 4, 2014)

Here is a tread on tp 

http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&p=318587#p318587


----------



## Jont828 (May 4, 2014)

Hmm, those pics seem helpful.  But now how do I disassemble the puzzle? I'm worried about breaking the pieces if I pry too hard.


----------

